# Why so many December ‘80 frames?



## Dizzle Problems

I’ve owned and had a lot of Schwinns through the years, as I’m sure many here have. It seems there’s an unproportional amount of December 1980 or ‘MR’ frames out there. And many of them have headbadge numbers dating through ‘83.

Does any one definitely know why?

I’ve been told that Schwinn saw the writing on the wall so to speak, and just started banging em out to prepare for the fall of the Chicago factory, and stored them to sell through the next few years. Any truth in that? 
Maybe the serial number tool got stuck on MR?

Maybe I, and friends I’ve talked to about this have a knack for finding Dec ‘80 frames? Just seems odd.


----------



## GTs58

Seems there are thousands of the MR serials. The writing on the wall for sure. After the 1980 strike Schwinn decided to go down another path. 

Sept. 26, 1980
CHICAGO -- The Schwinn Bicycle Co. has agreed to negotiate a contract with its workers for the first time in its 110-year history, spokesmen for both sides said Friday.

The agreement averted a strike set for noon Friday by the 1,400 workers at the North Side plant.

The agreement was reached at a Thursday meeting with the Federal Mediation and Conciliation Service. Carl Shier, a United Auto Workers international representative to Local 2153 which represents the Schwinn employees, said Schwinn representatives for the first time agreed to begin formal contract negotiations.

Schwinn officials had refused to recognize the union, charging a March 28 election conducted by the National Labor Relations Board making the union the employees bargaining agent was fraudulent.

Shier said a contract negotiating committee of the union local was working Friday at hammering out the details of a contract proposal to be presented at an initial negotiating session next Tuesday.

John McDonald, a company attorney, said the firm made its decision several days ago to begin contract talks and drop its appeal to the NLRB's Washington office contesting the union election.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

GTs58 said:


> Seems there are thousands of the MR serials. The writing on the wall for sure. After the 1980 strike Schwinn decided to go down another path.
> 
> Sept. 26, 1980
> CHICAGO -- The Schwinn Bicycle Co. has agreed to negotiate a contract with its workers for the first time in its 110-year history, spokesmen for both sides said Friday.
> 
> The agreement averted a strike set for noon Friday by the 1,400 workers at the North Side plant.
> 
> The agreement was reached at a Thursday meeting with the Federal Mediation and Conciliation Service. Carl Shier, a United Auto Workers international representative to Local 2153 which represents the Schwinn employees, said Schwinn representatives for the first time agreed to begin formal contract negotiations.
> 
> Schwinn officials had refused to recognize the union, charging a March 28 election conducted by the National Labor Relations Board making the union the employees bargaining agent was fraudulent.
> 
> Shier said a contract negotiating committee of the union local was working Friday at hammering out the details of a contract proposal to be presented at an initial negotiating session next Tuesday.
> 
> John McDonald, a company attorney, said the firm made its decision several days ago to begin contract talks and drop its appeal to the NLRB's Washington office contesting the union election.



Thank you, I was actually hoping for a reply from you. That all makes sense.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Dizzle Problems said:


> I’ve owned and had a lot of Schwinns through the years, as I’m sure many here have. It seems there’s an unproportional amount of December 1980 or ‘MR’ frames out there. And many of them have headbadge numbers dating through ‘83.
> 
> Does any one definitely know why?
> 
> I’ve been told that Schwinn saw the writing on the wall so to speak, and just started banging em out to prepare for the fall of the Chicago factory, and stored them to sell through the next few years. Any truth in that?
> Maybe the serial number tool got stuck on MR?
> 
> Maybe I, and friends I’ve talked to about this have a knack for finding Dec ‘80 frames? Just seems odd.





I am not sure how any of those MR frames got fabricated, because the factory workers were on strike during that month! Did Schwinn have a scab labor workforce in place building bikes during that time? That's hard to say, and not in any of the articles I have read on the issue? But I do know that the Cruiser bikes were in high demand back then for us. They were one of our best sellers at the time because of our close proximity to the beach, and the South Bay Strand and bike path.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Also, I have a JR frame (Sept. 80) with a 2740 head badge code making it a bike built during the strike  timeline?


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> I am not sure how any of those MR frames got fabricated, because the factory workers were on strike during that month! Did Schwinn have a scab labor workforce in place building bikes during that time? That's hard to say, and not in any of the articles I have read on the issue? But I do know that the Cruiser bikes were in high demand back then for us. They were one of our best sellers at the time because of our close proximity to the beach, and the South Bay Strand and bike path.
> 
> View attachment 1247713




The MR serial stamped head tubes were not used to build frames in 1980 along with many earlier made and serial stamped head tubes. They were all used in building frames in the first quarter of 1981. The assembly workers were on strike but the ones still working were making parts. Schwinn was not Union and I'm sure the ones that didn't want to join the Union were still working. I really doubt production came to a complete shut down.

Quote:
In October 1979, Edward R. Schwinn, Jr. took over the presidency of Schwinn from his uncle Frank, ensuring continuity of Schwinn family in the operations of the company.[44] However, worker dissatisfaction, seldom a problem in the early years, grew with steep increases in inflation. In late 1980, the Schwinn Chicago factory workers voted to affiliate with the United Auto Workers.[45][46] Plant assembly workers began a strike for higher pay in September 1980, and 1,400 assembly workers walked off the job for thirteen weeks.[47][48] Although the strike ended in February 1981, only about 65% of the prior workforce was recalled to work.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> The MR serial stamped head tubes were not used to build frames in 1980 along with many earlier made and serial stamped head tubes. They were all used in building frames in the first quarter of 1981. The assembly workers were on strike but the ones still working were making parts. Schwinn was not Union and I'm sure the ones that didn't want to join the Union were still working. I really doubt production came to a complete shut down.




And you have documented proof of that? It is obvious that someone was building frames and complete bikes during the labor strike by the serial number, and date on my head badge!


----------



## Dizzle Problems

MR stamp, with ‘81 badge on my chestnut Cruiser 5-





MR stamp with ‘83 badge on my Frosty Silver King Sting-


----------



## GTs58

@Dizzle Problems , that is totally insane! Really high serial number too. Weird that the number is on the left bottom and not on the left top and upside down. Must have been stamped in a hurry right before the company Christmas party down in the basement.  lol


----------



## Jeff54

Dizzle Problems said:


> I’ve owned and had a lot of Schwinns through the years, as I’m sure many here have. It seems there’s an unproportional amount of December 1980 or ‘MR’ frames out there. And many of them have headbadge numbers dating through ‘83.
> 
> Does any one definitely know why?
> 
> I’ve been told that Schwinn saw the writing on the wall so to speak, and just started banging em out to prepare for the fall of the Chicago factory, and stored them to sell through the next few years. Any truth in that?
> Maybe the serial number tool got stuck on MR?
> 
> Maybe I, and friends I’ve talked to about this have a knack for finding Dec ‘80 frames? Just seems odd.



From looking at production dates in serial numbers a while back, The plant closes after Christmas and there's a rest before it cycles into the next quarter   Quite possible the strike was planned to utilize Schwinn's usual quarterly periods.

I think that if you're on top of when different paints appear as in 1981 cruiser, Chestnut is on many 80 frames but most all, at least, are 81 badges.

Or, my 81 24 down cruiser frame dates April 80  (GR) but, badge is July 81.

When frame made while badge date is closer to paint or busier production quarter.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Dizzle Problems said:


> MR stamp with ‘83 badge on my Frosty Silver King Sting-
> 
> View attachment 1247855




The one thing about headbadges, is they are not absolute, since they can be removed and changed out because of the screws! But that is an interesting gap between the serial number and head badge code on the bike in the pic. And another interesting point is that I don't see a King Sting listed in the 83 catalogs, only in 81 & 82.

When I was building custom bikes back in the day, we swapped out lots of headbadges to match the colors of the accessories we put on the bikes. But in saying that, those headbadges did not have date codes on them.


----------



## mrg

Seems like a lot of 24" frames hung around awhile before being built, not a high turnover!


----------



## GTs58

mrg said:


> Seems like a lot of 24" frames hung around awhile before being built, not a high turnover!




I'm curious as to what all your serials and badge #'s are on your off color Cruisers. Since those were purchased as frame fork decals and head badge only, when were they made. Just thinking out loud, possibly during the 14 week strike in 1980?


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> I'm curious as to what all your serials and badge #'s are on your off color Cruisers. Since those were purchased as frame fork decals and head badge only, when were they made. Just thinking out loud, possibly during the 14 week strike in 1980?




What is an "Off Color Cruiser"?


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> What is an "Off Color Cruiser"?




Any color that wasn't a standard issue. Lime/Emerald, White, Frosty Silver etc..


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> Any color that wasn't a standard issue. Lime/Emerald, White, Frosty Silver etc..




OH OK, those were special order frames only, and would not have any date code stamped into the head badge because they were never assembled at the factory as a complete bike!


----------



## mrg

OK, both my limes are HR, White & Silver are MR, as far as badges 2 are silver/no #'s, ! MR has a May 81 and other earlier than the frame so who knows how they left the factory, badges? decals?, also I did have a 83 factory White!


----------



## GTs58

I was hoping for a stamped badge on those, guess I lost that bet.


----------



## PlasticNerd

Mines an MR also :-o


----------



## GTs58

PlasticNerd said:


> Mines an MR also :-o
> View attachment 1248932




How many months afterwards did it take to build this one?


----------



## Xlobsterman

mrg said:


> OK, both my limes are HR, White & Silver are MR, as far as badges 2 are silver/no #'s, ! MR has a May 81 and other earlier than the frame so who knows how they left the factory, badges? decals?, also I did have a 83 factory White!




The frames came with a head badge, and decals.


----------



## Oilit

Dizzle Problems said:


> MR stamp, with ‘81 badge on my chestnut Cruiser 5-
> 
> View attachment 1247856
> 
> MR stamp with ‘83 badge on my Frosty Silver King Sting-
> 
> View attachment 1247855



I believe the King Stings were made in Waterford, not Chicago. A 1983 government report states "Concurrently, Schwinn completed a manufacturing facility in Waterford, Wis., for the building of its top-of-the-line Paramount bicycle. The Waterford plant currently is also manufacturing top-of-the-line Sting brand name and BMX bicycles." I copied the relevant page and posted it in this thread (about halfway down the second page








						Greenville, MS Schwinn bicycles | All Things Schwinn
					

It seems the Greenville plant was in operation from 1981 to 1991. Another reason was mentioned in this article why Schwinn was losing the battle. Location location location.  ;)   Sept. 28, 1991 Chicago Tribune article.   https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1991-09-28-9103130885-story.html




					thecabe.com


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Xlobsterman said:


> The one thing about headbadges, is they are not absolute, since they can be removed and changed out because of the screws! But that is an interesting gap between the serial number and head badge code on the bike in the pic. And another interesting point is that I don't see a King Sting listed in the 83 catalogs, only in 81 & 82.
> 
> When I was building custom bikes back in the day, we swapped out lots of headbadges to match the colors of the accessories we put on the bikes. But in saying that, those headbadges did not have date codes on them.




For sure. I have no way of knowing if the one on my king is Original. I do know the one on the Chestnut 5 is. I didn't really intend this thread to be about MR headtubes vs badge date. Just seems like for the amount of Schwinns that have gone through my hands, a TON on MR dates have been prevalent. And it seems odd to me there are just so many. paging @Danny the schwinn freak 




Oilit said:


> I believe the King Stings were made in Waterford, not Chicago. A 1983 government report states "Concurrently, Schwinn completed a manufacturing facility in Waterford, Wis., for the building of its top-of-the-line Paramount bicycle. The Waterford plant currently is also manufacturing top-of-the-line Sting brand name and BMX bicycles." I copied the relevant page and posted it in this thread (about halfway down the second page
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greenville, MS Schwinn bicycles | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> It seems the Greenville plant was in operation from 1981 to 1991. Another reason was mentioned in this article why Schwinn was losing the battle. Location location location.  ;)   Sept. 28, 1991 Chicago Tribune article.   https://www.chicagotribune.com/news/ct-xpm-1991-09-28-9103130885-story.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com




Oh absolutely. I'm very aware of the unique qualities of the King Sting. Was simply sharing another MR headtube stamp. I have two more cruiser 5's currently, I'll try to get a look at their serials this weekend. 

I am just trying to nail down why there seems to be such a disproportionate amount of Dec '80 serials. It can't just be a coincidence that I've had/found soooo many MR serials.


----------



## Danny the schwinn freak

Of the many Schwinns I’ve owned over the years, at least 15 have been MR head-tubed frames. Some had badge dates not long after December of 1980, but some had dates that were quite a bit after that. Never really thought about it until I bounced it off of @Dizzle Problems. between the two of us, we’ve had quite a few. It’s weird and I’m sure there’s a logical explanation. Surely someone knows it. Lol.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Danny the schwinn freak said:


> Of the many Schwinns I’ve owned over the years, at least 15 have been MR head-tubed frames. Some had badge dates not long after December of 1980, but some had dates that were quite a bit after that. Never really thought about it until I bounced it off of @Dizzle Problems. between the two of us, we’ve had quite a few. It’s weird and I’m sure there’s a logical explanation. Surely someone knows it. Lol.




It does seem strange that there seems to be a good amount of the MR dated frames out there because the Schwinn factory was shut down in a labor strike during that time. So who was in the factory making these frames???? But the one thing I do know from being in the business during that time, is the Cruiser bikes were a hot commodity at the time, the demand was very high for the bikes, and we sold a ton of them. 1980 was the transitional year when the Cruiser name was introduced on the bike, after the 77-79 Spitfire years. So all of that being said, it is well documented that the Schwinn company was in troubled waters after the strike, and was circling the toilet bowl until the Chicago factory eventually started to shut down in the 82 & 83 years, with June of 83 being the last date I have seen documented for the factory closure. The owner of my shop was very good friends with our sales rep. and in hindsight, I am sure he had the inside information on the troubles Schwinn was in at the time, and he sold the shop in early 82. I worked for the new owners until June of 82.


----------



## Oilit

Dizzle Problems said:


> For sure. I have no way of knowing if the one on my king is Original. I do know the one on the Chestnut 5 is. I didn't really intend this thread to be about MR headtubes vs badge date. Just seems like for the amount of Schwinns that have gone through my hands, a TON on MR dates have been prevalent. And it seems odd to me there are just so many. paging @Danny the schwinn freak
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh absolutely. I'm very aware of the unique qualities of the King Sting. Was simply sharing another MR headtube stamp. I have two more cruiser 5's currently, I'll try to get a look at their serials this weekend.
> 
> I am just trying to nail down why there seems to be such a disproportionate amount of Dec '80 serials. It can't just be a coincidence that I've had/found soooo many MR serials.



I have to agree, there seems to be a LOT of bikes with the MR serials, especially given there was a strike at the time. But I've never had a King Sting, and it's interesting that they used a (slightly) different location for the serial. There's a frame on Ebay right now with another MR serial in the same location as yours.








						1982 Schwinn King Sting single speed BMX  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1982 Schwinn King Sting single speed BMX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> I have to agree, there seems to be a LOT of bikes with the MR serials, especially given there was a strike at the time. But I've never had a King Sting, and it's interesting that they used a (slightly) different location for the serial. There's a frame on Ebay right now with another MR serial in the same location as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1982 Schwinn King Sting single speed BMX  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1982 Schwinn King Sting single speed BMX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1250510
> View attachment 1250511





Interesting! That yellow head badge sure looks like crap on that.  
MR826493.........On that eBay frame
MR826490..........On Dizzel's frame

Both stamped on the left side so it looks like that was intentional.

About the strike. It's been "said" that an estimated 1400 _*assembly *_workers walked off the job for thirteen weeks. That doesn't mean all the workers walked off the job and it's not mentioned how many were still working. So what's their definition of assembly workers? Does that include frame builders, wheel builders, and everyone that actually made the parts?  After the strike it's said Schwinn only hired back 65% (910?) of the workers. Were those just the ones that walked off the job and not the ones that did not walk off the job and stayed and were still working? In 1983 Schwinn shuts down the Chicago plant and lays off 1800 workers.
The strike definitely crippled Schwinn's Chicago production, but it did not shut everything down in Chicago for 13 weeks. At this time there was no Union in the Schwinn household so some production of finished products could have continued but in very small quantities.


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Dang, that eBay one sure is close!


----------



## GTs58

Dizzle Problems said:


> Dang, that eBay one sure is close!
> 
> View attachment 1251054





Looks like Waterford got a bucket of freshly stamped head tubes. I wonder if there were 999,999 MR serial stamped head tubes. I've never come across a serial number that high. 826500 is getting close! :eek: ....


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> I have to agree, there seems to be a LOT of bikes with the MR serials, especially given there was a strike at the time. But I've never had a King Sting, and it's interesting that they used a (slightly) different location for the serial. There's a frame on Ebay right now with another MR serial in the same location as yours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1982 Schwinn King Sting single speed BMX  | eBay
> 
> 
> Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for 1982 Schwinn King Sting single speed BMX at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!
> 
> 
> 
> rover.ebay.com




Interesting about the serial number placement on the King Stings. My 82 has the "MR" serial number stamped almost dead center on the front of the frame!


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> About the strike. It's been "said" that an estimated 1400 _*assembly *_workers walked off the job for thirteen weeks. That doesn't mean all the workers walked off the job and it's not mentioned how many were still working. So what's their definition of assembly workers? Does that include frame builders, wheel builders, and everyone that actually made the parts?  After the strike it's said Schwinn only hired back 65% (910?) of the workers. Were those just the ones that walked off the job and not the ones that did not walk off the job and stayed and were still working? In 1983 Schwinn shuts down the Chicago plant and lays off 1800 workers.
> The strike definitely crippled Schwinn's Chicago production, but it did not shut everything down in Chicago for 13 weeks. At this time there was no Union in the Schwinn household so some production of finished products could have continued but in very small quantities.




I highly doubt many (if any at all) workers were crossing any picket lines in a city like Chicago. If any did continue to work, I am sure they were sneaking in through a back door somewhere? And my theory on why there are so many MR (Dec 80) frames out there is because  of the possibility of a few workers wanting to make some money during the Christmas season so their families could have lots of presents under the tree........LOL

Anyhow, this is just seems to be another one of those unsolved mysteries surrounding the Schwinn company during their troubled times.


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> I highly doubt many (if any at all) workers were crossing any picket lines in a city like Chicago. If any did continue to work, I am sure they were sneaking in through a back door somewhere? And my theory on why there are so many MR (Dec 80) frames out there is because  of the possibility of a few workers wanting to make some money during the Christmas season so their families could have lots of presents under the tree........LOL
> 
> Anyhow, this is just seems to be another one of those unsolved mysteries surrounding the Schwinn company during their troubled times.



I wonder if they were all in the same union? A man I knew when I was a kid told me about working for a union in a plant that had several. One of the other unions went on strike so his union called a sympathy strike. But by the time they made the call, the other union had already settled their strike, and the other guys were punching back in as his crew were punching out. He said you made good money working for the union, but probably not enough to make up for all the time spent on strike. If it was the assembly workers who were on strike, then there may have been different unions for the different trades.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> I wonder if they were all in the same union? A man I knew when I was a kid told me about working for a union in a plant that had several. One of the other unions went on strike so his union called a sympathy strike. But by the time they made the call, the other union had already settled their strike, and the other guys were punching back in as his crew were punching out. He said you made good money working for the union, but probably not enough to make up for all the time spent on strike. If it was the assembly workers who were on strike, then there may have been different unions for the different trades.




At the time, none of them were in a union. Later they all voted to unionize, then went on strike for higher pay. Like I said previously, I highly doubt anyone crossed the picket line to work in the factory in a city like Chicago. Those who may have done it, did it on the down low!


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> At the time, none of them were in a union. Later they all voted to unionize, then went on strike for higher pay. Like I said previously, I highly doubt anyone crossed the picket line to work in the factory in a city like Chicago. Those who may have done it, did it on the down low!



If you check the footnotes at the bottom of the excerpted page from "Bicycles From Taiwan", it says "On Oct. 29, 1980, the United Automobile, Aerospace and Agricultural Implement Workers of America (UAW), representing Schwinn's shop employees, struck at Schwinn's Chicago plants, effectively stopping production of bicycles and exercisers. The strike ended in February 1981 with a 3-year labor agreement." I don't understand what you mean. If they weren't in a union, how did the union call a strike?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> If you check the footnotes at the bottom of the excerpted page from "Bicycles From Taiwan", it says "On Oct. 29, 1980, the United Automobile, Aerospace and Agricultural Implement Workers of America (UAW), representing Schwinn's shop employees, struck at Schwinn's Chicago plants, effectively stopping production of bicycles and exercisers. The strike ended in February 1981 with a 3-year labor agreement." I don't understand what you mean. If they weren't in a union, how did the union call a strike?




Lots of discrepancies on this topic out on the WWW

A quote from Wikipedia:


*Labor troubles, bankruptcy and demise[edit]*
In October 1979, Edward R. Schwinn, Jr. took over the presidency of Schwinn from his uncle Frank, ensuring continuity of Schwinn family in the operations of the company.[44] However, worker dissatisfaction, seldom a problem in the early years, grew with steep increases in inflation. In late 1980, the Schwinn Chicago factory workers voted to affiliate with the United Auto Workers.[45][46] Plant assembly workers began a strike for higher pay in September 1980, and 1,400 assembly workers walked off the job for thirteen weeks.[47][48] Although the strike ended in February 1981, only about 65% of the prior workforce was recalled to work.


----------



## GTs58

It seems that some don't understand the few facts that are published about this strike.  
This was not a Union Strike. That's a totally different situation.
To make over 800000 head tubes in December 80 people were needed to stamp out the two halves, then they needed to be rolled and after that welded together. Then they were cleaned up and the cup holes were sized. Then they were stamped with the serial numbers and holes were drilled for the badge. It took more that just a few wanting to make a few bucks for Christmas. An "estimated" 1400 workers out of 1800 walked out and were on strike but it's obvious that quite a few of the remaining 400 employees were still working and producing during this strike. 

I was in the Union and went thru a strike in the 70's. The companies then hired non Union workers and continued working on their projects. The Union couldn't do SQUAT! A couple years later the Union here was busted and the majority of the industry went scab. Out of the three Locals only one remained.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> It seems that some don't understand the few facts that are published about this strike.
> This was not a Union Strike. That's a totally different situation.
> To make over 800000 head tubes in December 80 people were needed to stamp out the two halves, then they needed to be rolled and after that welded together. Then they were cleaned up and the cup holes were sized. Then they were stamped with the serial numbers and holes were drilled for the badge. It took more that just a few wanting to make a few bucks for Christmas. An "estimated" 1400 workers out of 1800 walked out and were on strike but it's obvious that quite a few of the remaining 400 employees were still working and producing during this strike.
> 
> I was in the Union and went thru a strike in the 70's. The companies then hired non Union workers and continued working on their projects. The Union couldn't do SQUAT! A couple years later the Union here was busted and the majority of the industry went scab. Out of the three Locals only one remained.




Well from the 2 articles posted by myself and Oilit, it is clear to me that this was a union sanctioned STRIKE. Do you have something that clearly states otherwise?


----------



## Oilit

GTs58 said:


> It seems that some don't understand the few facts that are published about this strike.
> This was not a Union Strike. That's a totally different situation.
> To make over 800000 head tubes in December 80 people were needed to stamp out the two halves, then they needed to be rolled and after that welded together. Then they were cleaned up and the cup holes were sized. Then they were stamped with the serial numbers and holes were drilled for the badge. It took more that just a few wanting to make a few bucks for Christmas. An "estimated" 1400 workers out of 1800 walked out and were on strike but it's obvious that quite a few of the remaining 400 employees were still working and producing during this strike.
> 
> I was in the Union and went thru a strike in the 70's. The companies then hired non Union workers and continued working on their projects. The Union couldn't do SQUAT! A couple years later the Union here was busted and the majority of the industry went scab. Out of the three Locals only one remained.



@GTs58, I was looking back through this thread and in your post (#2 in the thread) you quote an article dated Sept. 26, 1980 "The Schwinn Bicycle Co. has agreed to negotiate a contract with its workers for the first time in its 110-year history". It also says that on March 28 Schwinn's workers had voted to make the United Auto Workers International their "bargaining agent." So if the negotiations failed, this would explain why the strike started in October, which makes sense to me. I'm just wondering where you got this. Is it a newspaper article?


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> @GTs58, I was looking back through this thread and in your post (#2 in the thread) you quote an article dated Sept. 26, 1980 "The Schwinn Bicycle Co. has agreed to negotiate a contract with its workers for the first time in its 110-year history". It also says that on March 28 Schwinn's workers had voted to make the United Auto Workers International their "bargaining agent." So if the negotiations failed, this would explain why the strike started in October, which makes sense to me. I'm just wondering where you got this. Is it a newspaper article?




Yes, it was United Press International. 








						The Schwinn Bicycle Co. has agreed to negotiate a...
					

The Schwinn Bicycle Co. has agreed to negotiate a contract with its workers for the first time in its 110-year history, spokesmen for both sides said Friday....




					www.upi.com
				




It seems the workers were not getting what they wanted from Schwinn, so they got involved with the UAW and wanted them to be their representative even though they were not Union members. This strike was more involved than what many perceive. It was not a Union strike per say, but it was negotiated by the Union and I assume the workers then joined the Union at that time.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> Yes, it was United Press International.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Schwinn Bicycle Co. has agreed to negotiate a...
> 
> 
> The Schwinn Bicycle Co. has agreed to negotiate a contract with its workers for the first time in its 110-year history, spokesmen for both sides said Friday....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.upi.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems the workers were not getting what they wanted from Schwinn, so they got involved with the UAW and wanted them to be their representative even though they were not Union members. This strike was more involved than what many perceive. It was not a Union strike per say, but it was negotiated by the Union and I assume the workers then joined the Union at that time.




Non union workers can NOT go on strike! They would have had to join the union first, then the "UNION" can call a strike on their behalf if the negotiations fail.


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> Non union workers can NOT go on strike! They would have had to join the union first, then the "UNION" can call a strike on their behalf if the negotiations fail.




They sure can. Better read up on the subject.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> They sure can. Better read up on the subject.











						Rights of Nonunion Employees
					

Nonunion employees do not have as much bargaining power with employers as union employees. Visit LegalMatch.com, to learn your rights and options.



					www.legalmatch.com
				



.


----------



## Xlobsterman

So does anyone else have any theories, and/or speculations on why there seems to be so many of these MR serial numbers out there?


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> So does anyone else have any theories, and/or speculations on why there seems to be so many of these MR serial numbers out there?



If I had to guess, Eddy Schwinn had already decided to close Chicago down and was building up stocks of parts. But that's the trouble, unless more information comes to light, all we can do is speculate. 
After reading your last post about the Rights of Nonunion Employees, I'm wondering if "concerted action" is lawyer-speak for a non-union strike. I never worked in a union, so this is out of my field. I read somewhere that Schwinn employees had some kind of in-house union for years, but that the trouble really started in the late '70's. I wonder if Ed Schwinn's management style contributed to the problems, but Schwinn had been coasting for years, so it was more probably the effects of self-satisfied complacency and neglect finally catching up with them. Of course, hindsight is 20/20.


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> If I had to guess, Eddy Schwinn had already decided to close Chicago down and was building up stocks of parts. But that's the trouble, unless more information comes to light, all we can do is speculate.
> After reading your last post about the Rights of Nonunion Employees, I'm wondering if "concerted action" is lawyer-speak for a non-union strike. I never worked in a union, so this is out of my field. I read somewhere that Schwinn employees had some kind of in-house union for years, but that the trouble really started in the late '70's. I wonder if Ed Schwinn's management style contributed to the problems, but Schwinn had been coasting for years, so it was more probably the effects of self-satisfied complacency and neglect finally catching up with them. Of course, hindsight is 20/20.




I read about the in house union also and the workers were after a pension and seems that wages were not an issue, at least that's what was said. At first they got nowhere bargaining with Schwinn and the new management (Ed) on their own so they went to the UAW for representation for more clout.  The Unions have been established many years prior to all this and from all the history I read I get the feeling the workers didn't want or need to be Union prior to this event but they were forced to after being blown off by Schwinn's current management. It's obvious some were still working during the strike and so far I haven't come across any indication there was a picket line. This strike must have been pretty tame compared to what Murray went thru years earlier.    


*Murray History *

Like its competitor, American Machine and Foundry (AMF), Murray left Cleveland in the 1950s and moved its factory and assembly plant to the American South, choosing a factory site in Lawrenceburg, Tennessee, with corporate headquarters located in Brentwood, Tennessee.[4] Originally a non-union plant, the Lawrenceburg facility began operations in 1956, and over the next few decades, the complex grew to become one of the largest facilities of its type in the United States: 42.7 acres (173,000 m2) under roof. There was a failed effort by the Teamsters to win a NLRB election in March of 1965. The Teamsters charged unfair labor practices and proceeded to lead a 46-day strike that halted production. On April 12th 50 workers were arrested as the company resumed production. Police locked arms as they protected 1350 workers who drove into the facility. Two picketers were hospitalized, one struck by the car of a non-union worker, one injured by the police.[5] A court declared their pickets illegal, and Tennessee state troopers were brought to the factory to stop picketing by striking workers on April 19th. The company was unable to resume production that day because an electrical transformer was sabotaged by a sniper. The next day the state troopers were initially rebuffed by striking workers, before moving against them again and then clearing a path for the replacement workers. Nine picketers were arrested and charged with disorderly conduct. Two hundred marched from the factory to the jail singing "we shall not be moved" after the arrests.[6] The next day approximately 60 workers were arrested by state troopers.[7] There were still scores of state troopers guarding the facility on May 12th when two explosions went off near the facility that reporters linked to the conflict.[8] Some of those arrested were transported to jail in a state highway department dump truck. It later became a UAW plant (1991), and produced both bicycles and lawn and garden equipment. One of its more famous former employees is former Senator Fred D. Thompson.

Youth bicycle production received a boost with the 1965 introduction of Murray's version of the small-tired, banana-seat, wheelie bike pioneered by Schwinn, the Murray _Wildcat_. The _Wildcat_ was also styled by Schreckengost, who gave it his own interpretation of a chopper motorcycle, with high-rise handlebars, a tall sissy bar, and a flared rear fender. A series of models followed, including the _Eliminator_, _Firecat_ and _Hotshot_. In 1977, again following a youth trend, Murray introduced its BMX model.










						Wikiwand - Murray (bicycle company)
					

Defunct American manufacturing company of Bicycles and Lawn Equipment




					www.wikiwand.com


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> If I had to guess, Eddy Schwinn had already decided to close Chicago down and was building up stocks of parts. But that's the trouble, unless more information comes to light, all we can do is speculate.
> After reading your last post about the Rights of Nonunion Employees, I'm wondering if "concerted action" is lawyer-speak for a non-union strike. I never worked in a union, so this is out of my field. I read somewhere that Schwinn employees had some kind of in-house union for years, but that the trouble really started in the late '70's. I wonder if Ed Schwinn's management style contributed to the problems, but Schwinn had been coasting for years, so it was more probably the effects of self-satisfied complacency and neglect finally catching up with them. Of course, hindsight is 20/20.




I didn't bump this thread up to hash out the union issue, but I guess it is still of interest to some? And possibly somehow related to the topic?


*Once again, non union employees can not go on strike! ONLY unionized employees can strike when the union calls for them to strike!*

If you read the link I posted, non union employees can organize and use "concerted action" to try to make reasonable demands to the employer as long as they benefit ALL EMPLOYEES. The workers tried that and failed. That act is NOT a non union strike! So they joined the union, then the UNION CALLED A STRIKE when the union negotiators negotiations failed.

After my years at the bike shop, I worked in the retail grocery industry, I was a union member in the UFCW for almost 20 years, and experienced a couple of labor strikes called by our union representatives. It was not a fun situation for any of us, and I have mixed feelings on whether unions are beneficial for the collective good when a strike is called?


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> I didn't bump this thread up to hash out the union issue, but I guess it is still of interest to some? And possibly somehow related to the topic?
> 
> 
> *Once again, non union employees can not go on strike! ONLY unionized employees can strike when the union calls for them to strike!*
> 
> If you read the link I posted, non union employees can organize and use "concerted action" to try to make reasonable demands to the employer as long as they benefit ALL EMPLOYEES. The workers tried that and failed. That act is NOT a non union strike! So they joined the union, then the UNION CALLED A STRIKE when the union negotiators negotiations failed.
> 
> After my years at the bike shop, I worked in the retail grocery industry, I was a union member in the UFCW for almost 20 years, and experienced a couple of labor strikes called by our union representatives. It was not a fun situation for any of us, and I have mixed feelings on whether unions are beneficial for the collective good when a strike is called?
> 
> View attachment 1260675



It was an interesting post and I appreciate you posting it. My question is what is "concerted action"? It sounds like a legal term referring to specific conditions, but I've never heard of it before. I've always assumed that unions call strikes because the employees have to be organized in some fashion to do anything as a group, but my personal experience is zero. Most of the companies I worked for started in the north or mid-west and moved south for cheaper labor. But I spent a good chunk of my life in manufacturing, and it sounds like the strike was one of the major factors that made Ed Schwinn decide to close Chicago, so I'm interested in anything that gives me a better understanding of exactly what happened.
When I was a kid, you could go into any store and most products were made in the U.S.A. Now after 20 years of NAFTA and CAFTA, nearly everything is made in China. This subject fascinates me.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> My question is what is "concerted action"?




That was explained in link I posted, but if you want the definition of the term, a simple Google search returned this result:

https://www.yourdictionary.com/concerted-action


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> That was explained in link I posted, but if you want the definition of the term, a simple Google search returned this result:
> 
> https://www.yourdictionary.com/concerted-action



That would be a good definition for most people, but when you're dealing with lawyers only legal definitions carry weight. According to the first paragraph of "The Right to Strike" page on the National Labor Relations Board website " "Section 7 of the National Labor Relations Act states in part, “Employees shall have the right. . . to engage in other concerted activities for the purpose of collective bargaining or other mutual aid or protection.” _Strikes are included_ _among the concerted activities protected for employees by this section_." " So if non-union employees are allowed to engage in concerted action, then by this definition they can go on strike and be legally protected, as long as the strike is legal. 
On the other hand, if Schwinn employees had an in-house union, then they were organized to some extent even if they weren't in the U.A.W. 
I think I'm going to leave this one to the lawyers.




__





						The Right to Strike | National Labor Relations Board
					

Section 7 of the National Labor Relations Act states in part, “Employees shall have the right. . . to engage in other concerted activities for the purpose of collective bargaining or other mutual aid or protection.” Strikes are included among the concerted activities protected for employees by...




					www.nlrb.gov


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> That would be a good definition for most people, but when you're dealing with lawyers only legal definitions carry weight. According to the first paragraph of "The Right to Strike" page on the National Labor Relations Board website " "Section 7 of the National Labor Relations Act states in part, “Employees shall have the right. . . to engage in other concerted activities for the purpose of collective bargaining or other mutual aid or protection.” _Strikes are included_ _among the concerted activities protected for employees by this section_." " So if non-union employees are allowed to engage in concerted action, then by this definition they can go on strike and be legally protected, as long as the strike is legal.
> On the other hand, if Schwinn employees had an in-house union, then they were organized to some extent even if they weren't in the U.A.W.
> I think I'm going to leave this one to the lawyers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Right to Strike | National Labor Relations Board
> 
> 
> Section 7 of the National Labor Relations Act states in part, “Employees shall have the right. . . to engage in other concerted activities for the purpose of collective bargaining or other mutual aid or protection.” Strikes are included among the concerted activities protected for employees by...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nlrb.gov




There is no such thing as an "In House Union" and once again, only unions can call strikes when "CONTRACT" negotiations break down or fail.


Anyhow....................does anyone have any more opinions or theories why there are so so may MR serial numbers? LOL


----------



## Elnutty

Just picked up the cruiser 5 with MR808006 serial number


----------



## Xlobsterman

Elnutty said:


> Just picked up the cruiser 5 with MR808006 serial number
> 
> View attachment 1261274




What are the 4 numbers on the head badge?


----------



## Elnutty

Xlobsterman said:


> What are the 4 numbers on the head badge?



2941


----------



## Oilit

Elnutty said:


> Just picked up the cruiser 5 with MR808006 serial number
> 
> View attachment 1261274



That one


Elnutty said:


> 2941



The 294th day of 1981. Off the top of my head, sometime in October?


----------



## GTs58

Oilit said:


> That one
> 
> The 294th day of 1981. Off the top of my head, sometime in October?



Wednesday October 21!  Are there any 1981 Cruisers or Cruiser 5's with a 1981 serial number? I have an idea of what was going on by putting all the pieces together. During the strike Schwinn must have been preparing for the future and obviously there were workers that didn't walk off the job. Is it possible Schwinn made 999,999 head tubes in December 80 with the 400 employees that didn't walk off the job? That would be a year supply!


----------



## Xlobsterman

I found another MR serial number while browsing Ebay tonight


----------



## birdzgarage

I have 3.my white bmx cruiser,the stock chestnut brown cruiser and my blue klunker are all MR serials.


----------



## GTs58

So were getting up there in the high MR serial numbers. 
Schwinn workers walked off the job on Saturday October 25th, the beginning of the actual strike.

JR537099   badge stamp 2740 Sept. 30, 1980 (Tue) Cruiser

MR883635  badge stamp 1871  July 6, 1981 (Mon)  Sidewinder? 
MR808006  badge stamp 2941 Oct. 21,1981 (Wed) Cruiser 5
MR8264??  badge stamp 1023  Frosty Silver King Sting. Badge was most likely changed.

I'll add more later.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> Is it possible Schwinn made 999,999 head tubes in December 81 with the 400 employees that didn't walk off the job?




DUDE...........where do you come up with these numbers? 1 million head tubes made by 400 employees? And what does Dec. of 81 have to do with the strike that happened in the fall of 1980?


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> DUDE...........where do you come up with these numbers? 1 million head tubes made by 400 employees? And what does Dec. of 81 have to do with the strike that happened in the fall of 1980?




Fix'd the type error. Not quite a million, only six digits on the head tubes.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> Fix'd the type error. Not quite a million, only six digits on the head tubes.




But where did you even come up with those numbers for the tubes and the employees that allegedly worked during the strike as you stated??????


----------



## Xlobsterman

Xlobsterman said:


> But where did you even come up with those numbers for the tubes and the employees that allegedly worked during the strike as you stated??????




I see you deleted all the BS you posted...........................LMFAO


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> I see you deleted all the BS you posted...........................LMFAO





ROTFLMFAO! ........................................I see you can't see. Changed one little digit.

MR000001 all the way to MR999999. How many is that?


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> ROTFLMFAO! ........................................I see you can't see. Changed one little digit.
> 
> MR000001 all the way to MR999999. How many is that?




DUDE you are worse than CNN for posting fake news or content.

That is one shy of a MILLION and a totally unrealistic number with no factual basis! So what about these alleged 400 employees you mentioned?


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> DUDE you are worse than CNN for posting fake news or content.
> 
> That is one shy of a MILLION and a totally unrealistic number with no factual basis! So what about these alleged 400 employees you mentioned?




Really? So those serial numbers are all Fake? Unrealistic? Here's some news you might believe. Schwinn borrowed a few of Santa's elves to make all those Christmas time head tubes and Mrs. Claus stamped all the serial numbers since there were no Schwinn employees working during the strike. 
You worked at a Schwinn shop while the strike was going on and you don't know schit about what was going on? Just amazing. 
What's the serial number on this bike you posted? Unrealistic? The automated stamping machine just picks a random number out of the sky and stamps it?  Your proof is on this head tube and I'm really surprised, not really, that you can't comprehend this.


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> Really? So those serial numbers are all Fake? Unrealistic? Here's some news you might believe. Schwinn borrowed a few of Santa's elves to make all those Christmas time head tubes and Mrs. Claus stamped all the serial numbers since there were no Schwinn employees working during the strike.
> You worked at a Schwinn shop while the strike was going on and you don't know schit about what was going on? Just amazing.
> What's the serial number on this bike you posted? Unrealistic? The automated stamping machine just picks a random number out of the sky and stamps it?  Your proof is on this head tube and I'm really surprised, not really, that you can't comprehend this.
> View attachment 1264098




And the irrational statement you just posted is a perfect confirmation as to why you were booted from that other Schwinn website!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Found another MR serial number on a King Sting


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Everything aside there is some interesting information here. In the 60's, 70's 80's there were 6 Schwinn shops within about 5 miles from me. Two were close enough we could ride our bikes to safely. By the late 70's I was focused on other things but always had something to ride. No internet, had no idea what was going on with Schwinn. Where I am now those two dealerships are within walking distance. Around 92 I went to buy a Schwinn for an ex for Christmas, I was always on my bike and she wanted to ride with me. There was only three schwinns on the floor but a few other brands. Same guy I dealt with in the 70's but didn't have much to say. I asked when he would be getting more schwinns in and he said he didn't know. Wound up getting her a BSA mountain bike from him. I had no idea Schwinn had fallen apart. When I was a kid, you had a Schwinn you had a bike. So to me there is some interesting reading here.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Found another MR Cruiser on Ebay this morning


----------



## GTs58

Getting close! Let me know when you find one in 900K range.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Xlobsterman said:


> Found another MR Cruiser on Ebay this morning
> 
> View attachment 1271574



Do you have a link to that? Whats it listed as?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Rusty Klunker said:


> Do you have a link to that? Whats it listed as?




Here ya go.................









						1980 Chicago Schwinn Beach Cruiser, Brooks Saddle,Flat Black,Shining,White Walls  | eBay
					

1 = 1980 Original Chicago Schwinn Beach Cruiser Flat Matte Black Bike. 1 = Brooks B135 Leather Saddle Seat w/Springs. 2 = Shining Rims w/ White Walls Tires. 1 = Trailer Hitch Assembly. Rides good, fun in the sun, beach rides, camping, etc.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## Xlobsterman

Found another MR frame.......


----------



## Xlobsterman

I found another MR serial number on a Varsity


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

I,m sure at least one of my bikes has one, yes  MR738986 a 81 collegiate


----------



## GTs58

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> I,m sure at least one of my bikes has one, yes  MR738986 a 81 collegiate



And the build date on the head badge is?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

sorry 1821


----------



## GTs58

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> sorry 1821




That would be Wednesday July 1, 1981. Over half way thru Schwinn's 1981 production year.


----------



## Xlobsterman

And another MR Cruiser............


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Dizzle Problems said:


> MR stamp with ‘83 badge on my Frosty Silver King Sting-
> 
> View attachment 1247855






Xlobsterman said:


> The one thing about headbadges, is they are not absolute, since they can be removed and changed out because of the screws! But that is an interesting gap between the serial number and head badge code on the bike in the pic. And another interesting point is that I don't see a King Sting listed in the 83 catalogs, only in 81 & 82.
> 
> When I was building custom bikes back in the day, we swapped out lots of headbadges to match the colors of the accessories we put on the bikes. But in saying that, those headbadges did not have date codes on them.




Not an MR but a KS and I believe the HB is original. Some how that fit in the middle.


----------



## GTs58

Rusty Klunker said:


> Not an MR but a KS and I believe the HB is original. Some how that fit in the middle.
> 
> View attachment 1302159




So there actually were some 1981 stamped serial numbers! lol An October 81 SN stamping. That's not to far off from when Schwinn normally made their model year change over using the November stamped components. I wonder when they actually started producing and stamping new head tubes in 1981 because some of the MR serials seem to run into the 3rd quarter 81 production.


----------



## Xlobsterman

I found another MR serial number from a Cruiser


----------



## Jeff54

Xlobsterman said:


> I found another MR serial number from a Cruiser
> 
> View attachment 1307232



IDK but, have U guys compared; how many Cruisers with MR serial have the 1981 fork decoration (below) verses the previous old style? How many Cruiser MR's do not have the 81 fork? And, Do other types have a new for 81 feature too?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jeff54 said:


> IDK but, have U guys compared; how many Cruisers with MR serial have the 1981 fork decoration (below) verses the previous old style? How many MR's do not have the 81 fork?
> 
> View attachment 1307691




All of the MR frames are 81 models. And if my memory serves me correctly, Schwinn started using thar fork decal in the 1980 model year on the Cruiser model.


----------



## Jeff54

Xlobsterman said:


> All of the MR frames are 81 models. And if my memory serves me correctly, Schwinn started using thar fork decal in the 1980 model year on the Cruiser model.



I've never seen that new fork emblem/ design on a 1980 frame unless head badge build date is 81. It's always been a sure fire 81 build date signal when people say they have an 80. . So, U no? I'm talking build date VS Frame, which  is why I posted MR frame with 81 emblem on fork. .


----------



## Xlobsterman

Jeff54 said:


> I've never seen that new fork emblem/ design on a 1980 frame unless head badge build date is 81. It's always been a sure fire 81 build date signal when people say they have an 80. . So, U no? I'm talking build date VS Frame, which  is why I posted MR frame with 81 emblem on fork. .




Yea, I am not 100% sure, since that was 40 years ago since I worked at the shop......LOL

I just remembered I had these pics of a Cruiser F&F I sold a couple of years ago that had the MR serial number with an 81 head badge code, and the fork decal in question.


----------



## GTs58

Never once have I seen a MR serial that didn't have the surfboard fork dart. There were no MR stamped head tubes used to build a frame in 1980 or in the first part of 1981 due to the strike. No other 81 model used that particular fork dart that I'm aware of. The middleweights used the regular dart and the lightweights (Varsity) had different fork markings.  


Jeff54 said:


> IDK but, have U guys compared; how many Cruisers with MR serial have the 1981 fork decoration (below) verses the previous old style? How many Cruiser MR's do not have the 81 fork? And, Do other types have a new for 81 feature too?
> 
> View attachment 1307691


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> There were no MR stamped head tubes used to build a frame in 1980 or in the first part of 1981 due to the strike.




How do you know that no complete frames were built during the time you stated? If some scab was in the factory building head tubes and stamping them with MR serial numbers in December, then it only stands to reason that there were complete frames and/or bikes being built and stockpiled for when the strike was over!


----------



## GTs58

Xlobsterman said:


> How do you know that no complete frames were built during the time you stated? If some scab was in the factory building head tubes and stamping them with MR serial numbers in December, then it only stands to reason that there were complete frames and/or bikes being built and stockpiled for when the strike was over!



 lmfao!


----------



## Jeff54

Xlobsterman said:


> How do you know that no complete frames were built during the time you stated? If some scab was in the factory building head tubes and stamping them with MR serial numbers in December, then it only stands to reason that there were complete frames and/or bikes being built and stockpiled for when the strike was over!






GTs58 said:


> Never once have I seen a MR serial that didn't have the surfboard fork dart. There were no MR stamped head tubes used to build a frame in 1980 or in the first part of 1981 due to the strike. No other 81 model used that particular fork dart that I'm aware of. The middleweights used the regular dart and the lightweights (Varsity) had different fork markings.



There should be dated badges at the same time MR frames were built. Badge not correlated to  the same frame date as MR but a frame earlier, a few months.  Alternatively, the frame shop didn't strike with the other Departments. I. E.  What's the oldest 1980 head badge and youngest 1981 badge on a Chicago built Schwinn?  IDK but, were Taiwan or import  bikes, head badge placed at Chicago or Taiwan?


----------



## Dizzle Problems

Picked up a cruiser this week, and wouldn’t ya know it—


----------



## hm.

Another one for the MR list.. A 1982 Sidewinder 10 speed. Getting built up from a frame given to me awhile back. 
Its almost there..Im looking to buy a gold badge with a 82 number stamp if anyone has an extra one.


----------



## Xlobsterman

I found another MR frame


----------



## Xlobsterman

And another.........


----------



## irideiam

I am not sure about the strike, and when they actually build the MR frames, but I would say a simple explanation for the abundant concentration of MR frames in SOCAL is simply because of the demand for beach cruisers in the early 80s.


----------



## Goldenrod

The Democrats and Republicans should take a lesson from the CABE.  We debate well and professionally.  No name calling.


----------



## Oilit

Goldenrod said:


> The Democrats and Republicans should take a lesson from the CABE.  We debate well and professionally.  No name calling.



And the moderators see to it!


----------



## Xlobsterman

.


----------



## birdzgarage




----------



## GTs58

birdzgarage said:


> View attachment 1341072
> 
> View attachment 1341074





910000 is getting up there! Since that has the matching decaled chain guard and all the factory parts like reflectors, I assume that wasn't built up from a frame. Please post or show the build date on the head badge.


----------



## birdzgarage

The badge is stamped 1212


----------



## GTs58

birdzgarage said:


> The badge is stamped 1212



 Geeze!!!!! WTH was going on with Schwinn after the strike??????? Utter chaos!


----------



## ogre

Here's an MR Typhoon frame (from local dealership closeout haul) that currently resides on my garage wall. I can't read the headbadge number on this photograph, but could revisit when midwestern weather is more favorable.


----------



## GTs58

ogre said:


> Here's an MR Typhoon frame (from local dealership closeout haul) that currently resides on my garage wall. I can't read the headbadge number on this photograph, but could revisit when midwestern weather is more favorable.
> 
> View attachment 1341194




Looks like 0912 to me!


----------



## Rusty Klunker

ogre said:


> Here's an MR Typhoon frame (from local dealership closeout haul) that currently resides on my garage wall. I can't read the headbadge number on this photograph, but could revisit when midwestern weather is more favorable.
> 
> View attachment 1341194



Looks like 0912


----------



## ogre

I was reading it upside-downwards!


----------



## birdzgarage

Haha! That made me look again.yeah me too.looking at it the right way,it looks like 2721 and not 1212 as i posted yesterday.damn those are small numbers.


----------



## GTs58

birdzgarage said:


> Haha! That made me look again.yeah me too.looking at it the right way,it looks like 2721 and not 1212 as i posted yesterday.damn those are small numbers.




I'll put the two together.  Badge # 2721


----------



## StrayDog

Hey Everyone,

First time posting, long time lurking. Here is an interesting cruiser I’ve been working on. I purchased this bike about a year ago but I just recently started the overhaul process. What I find interesting about this cruiser is that the head tube has a serial stamp that begins with GR (July 1980) but the head badge is stamped “3650” which would indicate this bicycle was manufactured on Tuesday Dec 30th, 1980 (Leap year). This means this bicycle, in theory, would have been manufactured during the strike in Chicago (that has been discussed in this thread). I have a few of these cruisers (1980-1984) but this is definitely the latest-dated head badge I’ve seen for 1980 and maybe the earliest-dated spicy chestnut cruiser I’ve seen.The stem, bars, cranks, fork and hub are all dated 80. 

Hope you find this interesting as well and thank you all for the great knowledge that is shared on this forum.


----------



## GTs58

It was written somewhere that Schwinn had approximately 1800 workers during this time and here it says 1450 walked off the job and were on strike stopping Schwinn's production. Looks like a few hung around and built your Cruiser @StrayDog ..


----------



## StrayDog

GTs58 said:


> It was written somewhere that Schwinn had approximately 1800 workers during this time and here it says 1450 walked off the job and were on strike stopping Schwinn's production. Looks like a few hung around built your Cruiser @StrayDog ..
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1654052



I'll try to grab some more pictures tomorrow but these are some more pictures I had snapped before reassembling.


----------



## Oilit

From what I've heard, at one time Schwinn used to shut down for two weeks in December, but the strike must have put them so far behind that they let the people who were left work all the overtime they wanted. Thanks for posting your bike, it's a beautiful example. I like that John's of Pasadena sticker too, I've got a '47? New World from the same shop.


----------



## Jeff54

StrayDog said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> First time posting, long time lurking. Here is an interesting cruiser I’ve been working on. I purchased this bike about a year ago but I just recently started the overhaul process. What I find interesting about this cruiser is that the head tube has a serial stamp that begins with GR (July 1980) but the head badge is stamped “0366” which would indicate this bicycle was manufactured on Tuesday Dec 30th, 1980 (Leap year). This means this bicycle, in theory, would have been manufactured during the strike in Chicago (that has been discussed in this thread). I have a few of these cruisers (1980-1984) but this is definitely the latest-dated head badge I’ve seen for 1980 and maybe the earliest-dated spicy chestnut cruiser I’ve seen.The stem, bars, cranks, fork and hub are all dated 80.
> 
> Hope you find this interesting as well and thank you all for the great knowledge that is shared on this forum.
> 
> View attachment 1653985
> 
> View attachment 1653986
> 
> View attachment 1653987
> 
> View attachment 1653988
> 
> View attachment 1653989
> 
> View attachment 1653990



That's Curious.. Around 6 months from frame to assembly seems a little long.  Plus; your fork 'Surfboard' decal is also or rather, was until now, only known to have been added  around February-March 1981 too.

So, apparently, the news article siting the strike occurred early Saturday October 25 1980, did not bring production to a standstill after all. I guess, it must have stalled production temporally instead. Additionally, since it's leap year where the last assembled bike would date # #3660, and Dec 31 would be New years eve, which is not a holiday then, yours is 1 day shy of being the last  made in 1980. That's kind of cool in its own way too. Not to neglect that, the 81's typically have the black rubber seat while yours has a, I presume leather but, Deluxe either way.



> The Vidette, Volume 93, Number 48, 27 October 1980​





> Schwinn workers call first-ever strike
> 
> CHICAGO (UPI) — The Schwinn Bicycle Co. was hit with the first strike in its 110 year history early Saturday when 1,450 walked off the job. Carl Shier, an international
> 
> representative for the United Auto Workers Local 2153, said an estimated 1,450 workers struck Schwinn's four Northwest Side plants, bringing production to a standstill."



"https://videttearchive.ilstu.edu/?a=d&d=vid19801027-01.2.33&e=-------en-20--1--txt-txIN-------


----------



## Jeff54

Oilit said:


> From what I've heard, at one time Schwinn used to shut down for two weeks in December, but the strike must have put them so far behind that they let the people who were left work all the overtime they wanted. Thanks for posting your bike, it's a beautiful example. I like that John's of Pasadena sticker too, I've got a '47? New World from the same shop.



I read somewhere but forgot where that, the normal shut-down was in January. If I recall, this was especially the period corporate officers planed their annual vacations. Coincidently, that's a great month to go 'Fun N the Sun' Miami Florida, when Hurricane season is over and the 'Snowbirds' flock.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

I've seen different where they shut down early. If Christmas fell on say a Wed they shut down the Friday before. A head badge with a 360X number and higher from any year will be like finding a hens tooth


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Jeff54 said:


> Additionally, since it's leap year where the last assembled bike would date # 0366, and Dec 31 would be New years eve, which is not a holiday then, yours is 1 day shy of being the last  made in 1980.




That's a February 5, 76 HB


----------



## Jeff54

Rusty Klunker said:


> That's a February 5, 76 HB





Rusty Klunker said:


> B



31st December 1980 has Julian date (YDDD) 0366.
. It's also a leap year.  😉


----------



## Oilit

Jeff54 said:


> Julian date code 31st December 1980 has Julian date (YDDD) 0366.
> . It's also a leap year.  😉



I believe the last digit is the year. 3660.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Jeff54 said:


> Julian date code 31st December 1980 has Julian date (YDDD) 0366.
> . It's also a leap year.  😉




OK


----------



## GTs58

Jeff54 said:


> 31st December 1980 has Julian date (YDDD) 0366.
> . It's also a leap year.  😉




It's DDDY............................ Been this way from beginning to end.


----------



## Jeff54

GTs58 said:


> It's DDDY............................ Been this way from beginning to end.





Oilit said:


> I believe the last digit is the year. 3660. I believe the last digit is the year. 3660.






GTs58 said:


> It's DDDY............................ Been this way from beginning to end.



Nope, yup U are correct on the badge number system, but Schwinn is sort of wrong or rather, using a modified system for converting between Julian and Gregorian date formats

  I never realized it before as I usually refer to my Schwinn badges to site the direction of the numbers, but for Schwinn it is; DDDY (Day, Day, Day, Year). Go figure? I mean, up until about 12 years ago and dating Schwinn badges, I had not bothered about the Julian date code since 3rd grade so, I've never actually checked.

That too splains why some people have had trouble when directed to the Julain Date code which both U and I have referred to in the past.   Schwinn's year number, from bottom; DDDY to the top, is Julian code back-assward.

'Sadly' it's 3rd grade stuff.
 Schwinn's badge dating is actually incorrect, up-side-down or backward  B/C Jilian Date code always, since the beginning of its time, converting our Georgian Calander, begins with Century, if needed: (C), then  year (Y) followed by 365 or leap year 366 (DDD) YDDD' vs Schwin's days ending with year DDDY.

😉
.
.


----------



## Rusty Klunker

Someone should dig Schwinn up and tell him to fix this NOW.


----------



## Oilit

Rusty Klunker said:


> Someone should dig Schwinn up and tell him to fix this NOW.



And while we're at it, there was a Schwinn that Santa was supposed to bring me when I was 12. I'm still waiting, Santa!


----------



## StrayDog

StrayDog said:


> I'll try to grab some more pictures tomorrow but these are some more pictures I had snapped before reassembling.
> 
> View attachment 1654058
> 
> View attachment 1654059
> 
> View attachment 1654060
> 
> View attachment 1654061



I got busy these last couple days but here are 2 additional pictures- the stem and front hub.


----------



## GTs58

Thanks for the additional pictures @StrayDog ! This piece is a complete mystery and I really think you should start a thread for this unbelievable piece posting all the pictures and any background on its history that you may have. This is more interesting than a bunch of Sting Rays that were produced in Black! A Schwinn Strike Bike! 😆 How did it happen? Seriously, I think this deserves its own thread to save the history of it being produced. I know of another rare piece that was produced in 1963 and only one of those has shown up.


----------



## StrayDog

GTs58 said:


> Thanks for the additional pictures @StrayDog ! This piece is a complete mystery and I really think you should start a thread for this unbelievable piece posting all the pictures and any background on its history that you may have. This is more interesting than a bunch of Sting Rays that were produced in Black! A Schwinn Strike Bike! 😆 How did it happen? Seriously, I think this deserves its own thread to save the history of it being produced. I know of another rare piece that was produced in 1963 and only one of those has shown up.



Hey GTs58, 

This one definitely had me confused when I noticed the head badge a few weeks ago. Once I realized how odd of an occurrence it would be, I started going through every picture of head badges I had saved (from personal bikes I own and those I had saved or took a screenshot of from the internet). I am going to continue to search for late-dated head badges from 1980 in hope's of finding another. Maybe I'll create a spreadsheet for the latest 1980 build and earliest 1981 build (based on head badges) so we can try to learn more about schwinn production at this particular time. 

I will also take your advice and make a thread for this particular bicycle for future reference /research information.  I reached out to the previous owner of this bicycle and I will try to trace this bicycle back to the original owner for more information as well.


----------



## Jeff54

StrayDog said:


> Hey GTs58,
> 
> This one definitely had me confused when I noticed the head badge a few weeks ago. Once I realized how odd of an occurrence it would be, I started going through every picture of head badges I had saved (from personal bikes I own and those I had saved or took a screenshot of from the internet). I am going to continue to search for late-dated head badges from 1980 in hope's of finding another. Maybe I'll create a spreadsheet for the latest 1980 build and earliest 1981 build (based on head badges) so we can try to learn more about schwinn production at this particular time.
> 
> I will also take your advice and make a thread for this particular bicycle for future reference /research information.  I reached out to the previous owner of this bicycle and I will try to trace this bicycle back to the original owner for more information as well.



It's a good idea but, to serve the entire purpose, I think a new topic about all models of Chicago made1980/1 frames that are badged with date codes after the strike; October 25 1980 and as reported; 3 months later, I  don't know exactly but around February 1981. 

I mean if only Cruisers then the search becomes limited to a lessor group whereas the bigger the better should provide quicker result to this mysterious period. .


----------



## GTs58

StrayDog said:


> Hey GTs58,
> 
> This one definitely had me confused when I noticed the head badge a few weeks ago. Once I realized how odd of an occurrence it would be, I started going through every picture of head badges I had saved (from personal bikes I own and those I had saved or took a screenshot of from the internet). I am going to continue to search for late-dated head badges from 1980 in hope's of finding another. Maybe I'll create a spreadsheet for the latest 1980 build and earliest 1981 build (based on head badges) so we can try to learn more about schwinn production at this particular time.
> 
> I will also take your advice and make a thread for this particular bicycle for future reference /research information.  I reached out to the previous owner of this bicycle and I will try to trace this bicycle back to the original owner for more information as well.




Your Cruiser's birthday is coming up, so we need to plan the party before we make the announcement. The Schwinn Strike Bike is going to be 42 years old! 🙃


----------



## StrayDog

GTs58 said:


> Your Cruiser's birthday is coming up, so we need to plan the party before we make the announcement. The Schwinn Strike Bike is going to be 42 years old! 🙃



I’ll definitely be taking it for spin on that day! Feels great knowing I can ride something that was made in the good ol’ USofA 42 years ago!

Also, on a side note, I’ve been archiving photos of 80 and 81 badges still - I might start a thread asking those who would like to include photos of their own (80 and 81 badges). It might shed a little more light as to the production and schedule of late 80 to early 81 in Chicago.


----------



## PD Monkey

I just picked this one up. It isn't quite the bike I wanted but I bought it from a 82 year old Marine Vet that rode the beach all the time. He got sick and couldn't ride anymore, So, I am going to clean it up and make it my new beach cruiser, #MR909685, Dec 1980. I am guessing it is a Cruiser model. It does have skinnier wheels (stamped made in china). So first thing I will need to find are some S-2's.

Edit: There are no numbers on the badge. Guessing it was replaced at some point


----------



## GTs58

PD Monkey said:


> I just picked this one up. It isn't quite the bike I wanted but I bought it from a 82 year old Marine Vet that rode the beach all the time. He got sick and couldn't ride anymore, So, I am going to clean it up and make it my new beach cruiser, #MR909685, Dec 1980. I am guessing it is a Cruiser model. It does have skinnier wheels (stamped made in china). So first thing I will need to find are some S-2's.
> 
> Edit: There are no numbers on the badge. Guessing it was replaced at some point
> 
> View attachment 1755055
> 
> View attachment 1755056



You going to shoot some new paint on that poor thing? There were a couple MR 9xx,xxx's posted in this thread, just see what the head badge dates were and find one close to that time period. 😜


----------



## PD Monkey

GTs58 said:


> You going to shoot some new paint on that poor thing? There were a couple MR 9xx,xxx's posted in this thread, just see what the head badge dates were and find one close to that time period. 😜



Yeah, I am not sure how far I am going to go with this one. Maybe powdercoat it. It looks like it was originally blue and spray painted red. @GTs58 I can't read the chain guard. How do I tell what model it is/was? Clearly nothing is original. My limited knowledge based on age, I would say Spitfire or Cruiser. What do you think?


----------

